# Please Read! "Who is Helping you?"



## MicroBell

Tech Support Forum contains a security team comprised of Analysts and Trainees of all skills and knowledge in the *"Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help"* section. Because of changes in the way malware affects the computer and the way it incorporates itself into the operating system *we no longer allow users that are NOT a part of the security team to post a reply or fix to a users thread, nor to offer specific malware removal advice in any section of the forums.* 

Any post that contains removal instructions that was not posted by a trained analyst *WILL BE REMOVED!* This is an effort by us to make sure *YOU*, the user *do not* follow unsound advice that may result in an unrecoverable system crash by someone’s poorly chosen instructions.

Most of the time we try to remove these posts quickly but if you follow the advice of an untrained user you *do so at your own risk*. Please wait for a trained analyst to reply to your thread with the correct procedures to remove the malware.


*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*What you can expect:*

You will receive quality and sound advice in a timely manner from Analysts that have been trained to remove spyware and malware from your machines, using the logs of tools we have you run as basis for analysis, and dedicated removal tools. Many of us have extensive knowledge in the area of malware removal and are part of other forums as well.

*How can I tell:*

When someone replies to your thread, look at the member's name on the left and their title directly under the name. Below are some of the titles you may see.


Security Team – Moderator - The team facilitators in the forums. Experienced Analysts, they help maintain order in the Security Center.

Security Team - Expert Analyst - These are experts in the removal of malware on many levels. They are the members with the most knowledge and understanding of how the malware affects the operating system, and provide support for all other team members.

Security Team - Analyst - Trained analysts who are capable of fixing infected systems without assistance.

Rangemaster, TSF Academy - These are experienced Analysts that not only operate in the main forum, but also teach in our academy to help the Security Team Trainees become Analysts.

Security Team Trainee IV - Members who have accepted the challenge of learning how to fight malware. They are senior students in the Academy and work progressively more complicated problems in this forum, as they continue their training. All of their replies are reviewed by Rangemasters before they are posted, so rest assured that you have an experienced Analyst also working on your problem.


You can also identify a Security Team Member by this banner that will be displayed in their signatures when they reply to your thread.











*Warning Disclaimer*

While we try our hardest to avoid crashing your PC, accidents do happen from time to time. I would suggest that you back up any data that’s important to you beforehand, just in case the worst happens. Neither Tech Support Forum or the Analyst providing the advice can be held responsible for the loss of your data. You're following the instructions given at *YOUR OWN RISK*.


----------



## tetonbob

0 reply bump


----------

